

Show HN: Contastic - Staying in Touch Made Easy - cykho
http://www.getcontastic.com/

======
ericmsimons
This is my BIGGEST problem. I have 1000+ people in my professional network and
I find it impossible to manage all of those relationships. Really cool how you
can filter your contacts based on the last time you emailed them (<30 days,
30-90, >90) - probably the most useful feature I've found.

Are you guys planning on selling this to enterprise for use in sales, BD, etc?
I wager they'd pay for this service.

~~~
cykho
Thanks and exactly - we hope this can help anyone managing a big network of
customers/prospects/collegues.

------
CJGarner
This really cool! Do you have any plans to link it directly to a CRM system?
There are people I try to stay in touch with that aren't personal connections
on LinkedIn.

~~~
cykho
We were planning on connecting to SalesForce, but would love to hear if anyone
out there has systems they'd like to use with Contastic.

~~~
adammichaelc
It would be really cool to link this with ToutApp.

Have been doing research on CRM's for a long time. Happy to chat any time.
adam@mokriya.com

~~~
cykho
Thanks! I'll reach out to you - would love to chat.

------
lowglow
Organizing my contacts is a huge pain. I'm going to sign up and check this
out. I'll give you feedback once I'm in.

------
moolave
cool platform! the email i got to keep in touch was from contastic.

------
jldavid
Congrats Cy!

------
vasdf
I wasn't sure about this at first, but it's actually pretty helpful. I'd
recommend it.

